# Show me your appys!



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I recently bought two appaloosa weanlings, and I have just fallen in love with the breed all around. I would like to share my babies, and then see everyone elses!

Mine are both very plain at the moment, but I am hoping they will change as they age. The stud colt has already developed another spot! The dark bay is my stud colt, Storm, and the light bay, is my filly, April.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

awww - i like your filly! 

here's my appaloosa colt Koda (you asked for pics!!):

birth: 









3mths:


















8mths:









11mths: 









1yr old:


















and these are from monday. koda is now 15mths old!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hrsegirl, do your two new kids have papers?


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> 3mths:


She's got the patented 'Appy Stinkeye' down! If she ever goes missing, I don't have her, 'kay? :innocent look:


----------



## barrelracinbaby4 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hrsegirl - Your babies are sooo cute! Your filly reminds me of my Appy, Leotie.
Crimsonsky - Koda is such a hottie. LoL Love his spots!

This is my 15 year old Appaloosa/Mustang, Babe. She has a few subtle dark spots on her hindquarters and a little bit of roaning...not much though. But I've had her since she was about 2 years old. 









This is Babe and one of her foals. We had a Quarter Horse stallion that got to her on accident, but look what happened. LoL His name is Kodiak and this is when he was just a few hours old.









Kodiak at a year old. What a hunk! 









This is Surprise. She's actually an Appaloosa/Mustang. One of the best horses I've ever had, aside from Babe.









This is Leotie, my 4 year old Appaloosa mare. This picture was taken the other day. She's only been ridden about 6 times and hadn't been messed with in about a year so I hopped on her the other day and she did awesome.









Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Flash


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

coffeegod said:


> She's got the patented 'Appy Stinkeye' down! If she ever goes missing, I don't have her, 'kay? :innocent look:


haha - yes he does. he's a smart little ****** for sure.  i've had quite a few people ask me to keep him as a stud. not so sure about that part...

barrelracinbaby4 - your apps are so cute! i <3 surprise as she looks like the appy mare i had before. i miss that horse. *sigh*

Hrsegirl - i'm also curious to see if your two kids have papers


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's my Appy. Missy is 16.3 and not a spot on her except for the little star on her forehead. She's my pride and joy!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

This would be Cheyenne (blanket & varnish roan)...










Then there is Cody (varnish roan)...










And Chili (solid palomino Araloosa)










And Mr. Fugly himself, Casper (palomino leopard)


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> haha - yes he does. he's a smart little ****** for sure.  i've had quite a few people ask me to keep him as a stud. not so sure about that part...


Ooo...my bad! I thought he was a filly! I didn't notice boy parts.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is mine...not registered, but obviously an Appy. He's 3/4 Arabian by breeding. The taller mare next to him is pure Arabian. Very Arabian. :?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Another pic:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

My grade mare Phoenix - 

















My son's POA mare -


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

The first two pictures are of my girl Pepper during summer, during winter she gets a lot lighter and fluffier.

The second is a friends horse aimee who I had for awhile when I didn't have a horse to ride. She is the best beginners horse to ride but quite aggressive on the ground.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Elwood, not registered, 17 yrs old, owned him 6 years.
The ad in the paper for him said grey roan appaloosa gelding.
However; after being on this forum for a while now I understand that I really don't know what color or pattern he is.
Wish Faceman or NDappy would let me know. Please and Thank you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Love Elwood. And the name. (Blues Brothers)

He looks like a roaned blanket . I mean he seems to have a blanket, but he is also roaned. Cute as a bug!


----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

The really round patches are dirt... LOL not coat color.

Wish I had pics of him as a baby... His papers show him as totally chestnut with a hand-width of white above his tail, four tall stockings and a big blaze face. By two years he was nearly white, with red knees. Now, he's almost totally white. Both of the pics are a touch dated.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

anndankev said:


> Elwood, not registered, 17 yrs old, owned him 6 years.
> The ad in the paper for him said grey roan appaloosa gelding.
> However; after being on this forum for a while now I understand that I really don't know what color or pattern he is.
> Wish Faceman or NDappy would let me know. Please and Thank you.


I like the name Elwood, too.

His pattern is the typical blanket with spots/varnish roan double pattern. Don't know about the grey, though. At his age his blanket spots should have strong evidence of grey taking over and they don't. Typically when they are both grey and varnish roan the blanket spots would be gone or close to it at his age. As a result, my guess would be he is not grey, but with Appys you never know for sure without testing - they can fool you sometimes...


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is my Appy gelding with my Granddaughters. He was a gentle soul through and through and very pleasant to handle and ride. My Grandgirl's could ride him bareback, too. I had to let him "cross Rainbow Bridge" a few years back, because he went totally blind. We kept him safe and sound for about 3 years after his going blind, but then did injure himself with a not good prognosis so we had him euthed.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

yes my new kids have papers. They look real plain, but they have mottled skin and white eyes. The woman I bought them from is a distant relative of mine, and in the process of getting their papers filled out and sent to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Tiny - When I saw your name I thought I was going to see a pic of Mac.



Faceman said:


> His pattern is the typical blanket with spots/varnish roan double pattern. ......, my guess would be he is not grey, ........ - they can fool you sometimes...


Thanks for the info, a double pattern blanket w/spots and varnish, so I guess I'll go with blue. Yes he can fool me.

All the pics here are so nice, a lot of good family and trail horses, and very cute babies.

Thanks


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I have always wanted an appaloosa, the more spotted the better. I finally got an appaloosa but she has no spots!

I find her to be very hunky/sexy, not very feminine, but I like them stocky and built "ford tough."



















She has a pretty interesting leg marking: 









I think she would make a pretty smart looking western horse, but sadly for her I am a dressage rider!


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I love all the appys, they are beautiful! Keep them coming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazypurple (Jan 20, 2011)

My Once In a Life Time Horse - Outrageous Advanture (Rageous)

http://http://www.facebook.com/medi...57909571.55343.100001114151920&type=1&theater


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*I think I posted Mac before, but . . .*

Here's Mac. He isn't mine, I lease him, but he's been like my horse for almost 4 years. He has the very nicest personality of about any horse I've ridden. Just about what you'd think a horse named Mac would be like.
Kind of , well, Mac-ish.


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

My aunt's appy pony charlie [=









And here is Magic


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Found a better picture of Flashy


----------



## oreotragus (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful horses yall!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

coffeegod said:


> Ooo...my bad! I thought he was a filly! I didn't notice boy parts.


hahahahaha- no worries! he's not really aware that he has his boy parts yet which is just fine in my book.


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Post pics of my appies? If I must..... lol.
PJ my 32 yr old gelding, and Mugsy my weanling.
















Jack








Sparkles. I just sold him, but he is here till the weekend.








Huckleberry (He is for sale)








Pandora. She is a yearling, and my hubby is 6'2!








Tanner, also a yearling and as big as Pandora, but thicker.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Appyfreak Wow your appys are beautiful I want Pandora and Tanner


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

My Jay Bug ^^^ the only appy to ever steal my heart


----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

Looove his Splash face markings and all the stocking chrome!! Gorgeous.


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

These are 2 of my 4 Appys.
Cookie and Bailey are my other 2. Then I have a Appy/QH cross named chase. 

This is Lucy 
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums...18434472890_1593497298_30973181_5963592_n.jpg

This is now 3 year old Rockstar. He was 2 in the pictures.
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums...14890124221_1593497298_31216544_1219017_n.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums...14890084220_1593497298_31216543_5823674_n.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums...14890564232_1593497298_31216545_4784522_n.jpg


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive never been a big Appy fan....just havent gotten along with majority of the Appy's Ive worked with, the first horse that bit me was an Appy......BUT after looking at some of these pics.....I want an Appy! LOL


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

csimkunas6 said:


> Ive never been a big Appy fan....just havent gotten along with majority of the Appy's Ive worked with, the first horse that bit me was an Appy......BUT after looking at some of these pics.....I want an Appy! LOL


After messing around with the lesser breeds, most people eventually do come to their senses. 

After all - an Appy is what all horses aspire to become. Some lesser breeds have spots that are too big - just can't get it right. Some horses roll in the mud to get that Appy look - but it eventually dries and fall off. Some of them try roaning or greying to look like an Appy - it's just not the same. Some lower their heads and run into trees to attain the special mentality of an Appy - sadly that usually kills them. Some refuse to obey commands, act lazy, or continuously ignore you to try to immitate Appytude - all to no avail. Some strain so hard they get headaches from trying to show the whites of their eyes and stick their noses in nettles or blackberry bushes to try and get the eyes and mottled noses of an Appy - unfortunately, their "characteristics" are just temporary.

Sadly, once the egg is fertilized, the die is cast. No matter how hard they try, lesser breeds just can't work their way up to being an Appy.

If you want to be an Appy, you have to be born an Appy.

And if you want an Appy, you have to buy an Appy....


----------



## CanyonCowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

My girl.


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Ive never been a big Appy fan....just havent gotten along with majority of the Appy's Ive worked with, the first horse that bit me was an Appy......BUT after looking at some of these pics.....I want an Appy! LOL


I was the same way lol. When I was 6 years old I met my first Appy Bailey. I trained her and she was such a pain. She was the first ever horse to bite me too. I was leaning against the fence and she reached over and bit my armpit. I hated that horse with a full on passion! Being a Mare and and an Appy....all attitude!

I worked with her for years. Her owners decided to sell her and her stable mates and even though I hated her, I couldn't stand to see her go to anyone other than my family because we didn't want to see our work go to waste. Once she was ours her mood was still the same, but I still love her. 
She's now 19 years old and still with us. 

I got my 2nd Appy, Cookie 5 years ago. She's the complete opposite of Bailey. She's sweet and loves to be around people and she's not stubborn at all. She's one of the best barrel horses I've had and she's now a trick horse. A few years ago a friends QH stud got ahold of her and little Chase was born.

Lucy, I couldn't pass up when I was at an auction. I've never seen an Appy like her. 

Rockstar I got last year from someone who didn't want him. They gave him to me for free. He's been a work in progress. He's stupid as can be though.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Appyfreak said:


> Post pics of my appies? If I must..... lol.
> PJ my 32 yr old gelding, and Mugsy my weanling.


Dear Appyfreak, What a great looking pair PJ and Mugsy will make, and PJ can set a good example for the youngster, too.

I am interested in the neck rope on PJ, is it tied in a bowline knot around his neck, or how fastened? How long is it and do you ride with it on? If so about where on his neck does it sit while riding? 

I've been trying something similiar and sometimes the knot will interfere (sp?) with a rein. Wondering if I need a thinner line, or set it in a different place on his neck, or something other than a knot at the throat. 

Thanks,
Ann


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Ann, 
Don't laugh, but it is actully his rope halter. It doesn't fit over his hackamore, and it's faster to get him between events. However, I have tied him with a neck rope before, I can also ride him bridleless. I do not know what others think of as far as safety of "collar" tying, but he has never been a puller, and I don't tie the other end I just loop it over the post, or what he is tied to. Yes, I use a bowline (spelling) knot.
For bridle less a lartiat rope is they type I use for that, usually a heel rope, as it is stiffer, and he neck reins off it well, though i have used cotton leads, bailing twine, or whatever I have had handy.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Appyfreak, you can drop Tanner off at my place tomorrow. Thank you. I will be waiting with cookies to spoil him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol Lonestar. I would be shot if I got rid of Tanner. I won him in an essay contest, and had to drive across the state to get him. Hes my future ranch, ACTHA and extreme trail challenge horse.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

But....but....but..... I lurves him 

OK, now my girls. 

Daisy, 13yrs reg. Appy. My baby girll. 










The Stink Eye.












And Whooty, 17 or so yrs grade mare, varnish roan. 

My cousin is riding her









older pic


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Appyfreak said:


> Hi Ann,
> Don't laugh, but it is actully his rope halter. ....


Ah I can see that now.










This is what I have been using around the barnyard instead of grabbing a halter. Also trying to use it as a get down rope while riding, tied closer but up towards the top of the neck, where the short end sometimes catches on a rein. Am thinking of making the neck loop larger and having it sit lower, near the withers. Do you see any problems with that.

Maybe should start another thread, but it is a photo of an Appy, no matter how wet, muddy, and stripedly blanketed he is.

Your Tanner seems to show slight stripes along his sides, I had a Rabicino mare who was striped like that.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

where i live appys r not spoke highly of, for reasons i dont know, alot of ranchers, cutting horses ect. so i alway assumed the breed was clumsy, slow bla bla cuz that's what i'd alway heard....purchased my first appy last yr. she was 4 when i got her and is one of the BEST horses we have....can and will do anything u ask of her, great heart, learns quickly, cant say enough good thing about her  i dont have baby pick but i do have a pic lol and she's my baby  soooo glad i was soooo wrong and took a chance with her..oh and i only paid $120


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Jannett- That's what most people come to find out about Appys. My 2 girls are the best horses we have ever owned. I used to think I would allways own Qh's but now, I'm sure my breed is the Appaloosa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

The reason people don't like appies is becasue they are like mules. They are very smart. They make many people seem stupid. You either "get" appies or you don't. They are a love or hate type of horse. I think appies also pic there people too.

I have never met an appy I hated.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

they r kinda mulish lol...that's funny u say that cuz i called her that just yesterday, not to her face of course :wink:, b-cuz she saw me coming with the fly spray bottle and wouldnt get within arms length of me for nothing...not treat,not grain...


----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

jannette said:


> they r kinda mulish lol...that's funny u say that cuz i called her that just yesterday, not to her face of course :wink:, b-cuz she saw me coming with the fly spray bottle and wouldnt get within arms length of me for nothing...not treat,not grain...



And hiding things behind your back does NOTHING for them LOL

They KNOW you have it!! And they KNOW when its waiting in the barn for them!

:rofl:


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

this is my friends 13.2 appy mare that i sometimes ride,who is green and slightly insane


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

she's cute!!!! and we're all a little insane lol...the people we got our appy from have a leopard appy (i believe that's what she is) and he is a little insane also..i need to go back and get pic of him i think all would enjoy it cuz hiz tonque hangs out all the time....:lol: it is toooo funny he also likes it when u pet it lol i have never seen anything like it


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Faceman said:


> After messing around with the lesser breeds, most people eventually do come to their senses.
> 
> After all - an Appy is what all horses aspire to become. Some lesser breeds have spots that are too big - just can't get it right. Some horses roll in the mud to get that Appy look - but it eventually dries and fall off. Some of them try roaning or greying to look like an Appy - it's just not the same. Some lower their heads and run into trees to attain the special mentality of an Appy - sadly that usually kills them. Some refuse to obey commands, act lazy, or continuously ignore you to try to immitate Appytude - all to no avail. Some strain so hard they get headaches from trying to show the whites of their eyes and stick their noses in nettles or blackberry bushes to try and get the eyes and mottled noses of an Appy - unfortunately, their "characteristics" are just temporary.
> 
> ...




LOL....LOVE your description of the Appy breed faceman!!!


----------



## barrelracinbaby4 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just wanted to post some pictures of my new Appy mare, "Zoey", that I got on Monday. My husband bought her for me as an early birthday surprise. I was so excited I almost cried! LoL

She's registered and is half-sister to my other mare, they have the same dad.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

congrats!!! she's beautiful ...dont ya luv when husbands pull through for ya like that lol...good man!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is my appy Blaze. hes not full appy but hes close enough.  
I love him so much, he is the sweetest boy <3


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

vikki92 said:


> This is my appy Blaze. hes not full appy but hes close enough.
> I love him so much, he is the sweetest boy <3


He has a pretty suspicious looking spot on his belly...:lol:


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

^^ I know makes me think hes got some paint in him.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Another Appy/ mustang here. This is Phoenix my 10 year old gelding. He's getting a good bit of roaning on him, more each year as he ages.

I honestly think the only part of an appy he inherited was the attitude. His sire was the appy but unfortunately i never saw him so i have no idea what he looked like or how tall he was.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

phoenix and faceman 2 thumbs up both r amazing


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ If he was in a beauty contest Phoenix would do great, to ride... not so much. He's like riding a mule with wonky legs and a bad back that's been strapped to a washing machine while it's going through the spin cycle :S . Unfortunately he has hip problems and he's just an uncomfortable ride; he's 10 and is still learning how to canter without freaking out or bucking anyone off. It's slow going but he's getting there.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

lol :lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry to go totally off topic here...

Vikki - can I ask what is going on with your guy's skin?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

vikki92 said:


> ^^ I know makes me think hes got some paint in him.


No question about it.

I was wondering about his skin too...


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I was wondering too.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

What do yall see wrong with his skin?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

It is rippled like it is loose and wrinkly. I thought maybe it was from a curry comb, but it is on the legs too...


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

idk i went and looked at him early and he looked fine, i didnt see any wrinkles but i will deff keep a eye on him.


----------



## barrelracinbaby4 (Aug 12, 2011)

Could it be some sort of strange brindling(sp?)? That's initially what I thought.


----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

It looks like sweat dried hair to me...

If it was brindling, it wouldnt be in so small of an area


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

bsms said:


> Another pic:


 This is my favorite color of appy is there a name for it?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'm not very good with appy patterns but I think varnish roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

